# circuit with only 80 volts



## Simpson (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a light fixture that is only getting 80 volts. The wall had a lot of water damage. We replaced the wall. The fixture will not operate, as it is only drawing 80 volts. There is a metal switch box. It is an old cloth covered wire circuit, only 2 wires in flexible metal cable. The neutral is grounded to the box. I replaced the switch and get 120v when testing between the switch and box, although there are some dead spots. Any idea on why the fixture is getting only 80v?:confused1:​


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I would suggest calling a licensed electrician to handle the problem.

Are you a contractor?


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Simpson said:


> I have a light fixture that is only getting 80 volts. The wall had a lot of water damage. We replaced the wall. The fixture will not operate, as it is only drawing 80 volts. There is a metal switch box. It is an old cloth covered wire circuit, only 2 wires in flexible metal cable. The neutral is grounded to the box. I replaced the switch and get 120v when testing between the switch and box, although there are some dead spots. Any idea on why the fixture is getting only 80v?:confused1:​


 I got to tell you- this is a very Scary Post for your First one. I am assuming you did an Intro as RS would have mentioned it.
First off,you probably should take his advice, as the light will not draw 80 volts- you may have read 80 volts across it, and I don't even know what you read as the light would be lit with 80 volts.
. The neutral should not be "grounded to the box as it should be in the circuit of the light. Also, What do you mean of "dead spots". I am amazed here that you are reading a voltmeter, but don't understand electricity !! Again- Call a Bonafide Electrician !!


----------



## Simpson (Jun 4, 2010)

*Simpson*

Yes, I am a remodeling contractor. This should have been a simple fix. We fixed the wall, put a new box (plastic) to replace the metal one, and hooked the wires to the light. When it would not work, it checked at 80 v. I took the cover off the switch and the black wire was to the switch, but the white was screwed to the metal box. Checked the current from switch to box, and was 120.
I'm thinking the wire might have suffered some damage over time or there may be a problem with the neutral.
Guess it's not so simple a solution.
Might just run a new wire and forget the old if there is no simple solution.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Did you measure it with a Simpson 260? :thumbsup:


----------



## Simpson (Jun 4, 2010)

Let's face it boys, you don't have a clue. Guess I'll have to call our Master who is on vacation.


----------



## valleyman (Dec 18, 2007)

You say the white wire was attached to the old metal box and this served as the neutral/ground. So when you replaced it with a plastic box, it seems you would lose whatever ground you once had. If you can get your white wire to a solid ground it may work. That said this is probably not an acceptable wire scheme.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

This is really easy to fix. Pick up one of those big paperback books that get left at your door every three days. It will have some yellow pages in it. Neat thing is, there's some entries under "Electricians". 

Now this is where modern technology comes into play. Those entries in that book have a series of numbers with them. Find yourself one of those new-fangled telephonic voice devices and push the numbers on the buttons in the same sequence as what is in that book.

Try it. You will end up talking to an electrician. I'm serious. It works for me, every time. :jester:


----------



## Simpson (Jun 4, 2010)

*80v*

Thanks, Valleyman. I went back to the site and took the switch out. Romex in from bottom of box - black to switch, white was attached to metal box with ground screw. ONE old cloth wire from top of box into wall.
From fixture box (which we replaced with plastic), b & w old cloth wires - no telling where the white one came from. No current on it. I guess the fixture had not worked before. It seems as though they lost the neutral somewnere along the way.


----------



## Simpson (Jun 4, 2010)

*80v*

Sparky, is that the way you started, using the phone book? I guess you don't work in any old houses.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Simpson said:


> Sparky, is that the way you started, using the phone book? I guess you don't work in any old houses.



I work on plenty of them.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Simpson said:


> Let's face it boys, you don't have a clue. Guess I'll have to call our Master who is on vacation.


Please *do call* your master electrician.

Most of the respondents to your post know the procedure for tracing down this issue. It's a VERY basic troubleshooting technique and can be done in minutes by a qualified or licensed electrician.

It's a step by step procedure which involves ruling out, in order, the most obvious potential issue and moving on to the next one until the problem is discovered.

This is not the forum to receive step by step instructions which is why I am now closing the thread.

Should you have any further questions, please feel free to send me a private message regarding this decision.


----------

